# The 200 Greatest Rock Vocal Performances (supposedly)



## Ether's Bane (May 1, 2009)

http://digitaldreamdoor.nutsie.com/pages/best_vocal-perf.html

Whaddya think?

I think this list is a load of crap. On that list, I can only see Child in Time, Bohemian Rhapsody, Since I've Been Loving You, Stairway, Jesus Christ Pose, Painkiller, Mother Father, Great Gig, Alone, Open Arms, Victim of Changes, The Trooper, Estranged, Gimme Shelter, Man in the Box, Beyond the Wheel, Sweet Child o' Mine, Run to the Hills, Crazy on You, and Number of the Beast as particularly remarkable vocal performances among those that I knew on that list, which is at least 120-140 of them.

Also, the follwoing songs should've made the list, in my opinion:

Smokin' - Boston
Highway Star - Deep Purple
Screaming for Vengeance - Judas Priest
Alive - Pearl Jam
Spoonman - Soundgarden
Full on Kevin's Mom - Soundgarden
Metal Meltdown - Judas Priest
Riad and the Bedouins - Guns n' Roses

(Yes, I know that there's a Greatest Vocal Performance thread, but this is to discuss this list.)


----------



## Departure Song (May 1, 2009)

Should be called the 200 Greatest _Mainstream_ Rock Vocal Performances.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 1, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Should be called the 200 Greatest _Mainstream_ Rock Vocal Performances.


I agree.


----------



## Tarvos (May 1, 2009)

best vocal performance is obviously by a guy in an icelandic cave nobody has ever heard of because he well lives in an icelandic cave


----------



## Dewgong (May 1, 2009)

yeaaaaaah

that is a bad list


----------



## Departure Song (May 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> best vocal performance is obviously by a guy in an icelandic cave nobody has ever heard of because he well lives in an icelandic cave


Alternatively, a grim and frostbitten cave in Norway.


----------



## Tarvos (May 1, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Alternatively, a grim and frostbitten cave in Norway.


Abbath does not have good vocal performances.


----------



## Departure Song (May 1, 2009)

Abbath? I was talking about Paris Hilton.


----------



## Zuu (May 1, 2009)

I love black metal vox. :|

this list is kinda bad


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (May 2, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Should be called the 200 Greatest _Mainstream_ Rock Vocal Performances.


Mainstream? Who gives a fuck, this is great music. If you haven't listened to the number-one song, I highly recommend you do so. Very nice vocals.


----------



## Departure Song (May 2, 2009)

I do, because as a fan of awesome vocals in music, I know for a fact that there are a lot of underrated singers that shallow publications wouldn't ever include. I have a hard time giving much of a damn about a list that would include Axl Rose but not Vincent Cavanagh or Anneke van Giersbergen.


----------



## Tarvos (May 2, 2009)

no roy khan is instafailure anyhow


----------



## foreign contaminant (May 2, 2009)

i agree that this list isn't very good, but i do think brian wilson and the beach boys should be on a list like this.


----------

